# Cute picture of "Chloe"....the Model



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Here is Miss Chloe wearing her new Harness. I put the word "PUSHY" on the back....because she is!!! :wink: Being almost "famous" has gone to her head!! :wink: 

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

gorgeous.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

What a cute girl and dress


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I swear she is the perfect lil apple head!!! I luv her!!!


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

How cute...btw she looks so tiny.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

:shock: She is just beautiful!!!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Awww...she's sooooo f--kin cute!!


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

adorable :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

OMG i want her she looks like such a cuddle bunny   

kisses nat


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She is absolutely beautiful...the perfect chi...she deserves to be a bit of a diva LOL I love her dress...


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

She's adorable. I love her little harness dress.


----------



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

She is so cute in here harness.

Jennie and Cocoa


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

She is just ADORABLE. The outfit suits her. She looks so pretty. I love her face. How can you get anything done with such cuteness?

Leslie


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

oh wow she has the most perfect apple head


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Chloe makes such a beautiful model! She looks so tiny!!!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks guys!! She is a pushy little sweetheart! She is very tiny, just 3lbs :shock: She gets "cuddles" all day long....she demands it! :wink:


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Wow :shock: she is a tiny little thing  She just looks darling in her new harness dress too cute


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

What a cutie!! 

Just want to give her squishies...


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

wow shes a gorgeous lil model! beautiful dress too!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

She is such a cute and tiny little girl!! You go Chloe! Keep demanding those cuddles!


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

She definately looks like she knows what she is doing. What a good model!! :lol:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

What a cute outfit, Sandra.... And such a cute model, too!!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

What a doll  And that is an adorable harness :lol:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Love the harness. I do believe that Chloe has the cutest face I've ever seen on a chi. Just adorable!!


----------

